# German Jet Engines: Possible New Book



## Snowygrouch (Mar 13, 2021)

Hi everyone,

Just letting you know that I`m close to making an agreement with my existing publisher Mortons, and American gas turbine expert and American Society of Mechanical Engineers fellow, Dr S. Can Gülen (from Bechtel Corporation) to jointly write a new book on German turbojets of the 30`s and 40`s. As we`re venturing out of my professional experience zone (as I`m a piston engine designer, not a gas-turbine expert), I thought it was necessary to make this book a joint-effort, and Dr Gülen is able to provide this experience. Dr Gülen comes to this project as he and I have just submitted the 1947 technical memoirs of
German WW2 engine designer Professor Dr-Ing Karl Kollmann to ASME for publication later this year, now of course in English (probable final front cover and title below).







The focus of the jet engine book (moving on from our just completed book cover shown above) will be (like my first book The Secret Horsepower Race, which has now sold nearly 5000 copies and is on its 3rd print-run), in a sort of "in their own words" history, using the German Air Ministry meeting records and manufacturers internal technical reports to form a narrative chronological history, rather than an "A-Z of Engines", or an ultra-academic pure engineering textbook. We do plan to make it highly technical in places where it is appropriate to explaining the story.

If anyone has comments on this idea, or suggestions for things they feel ought to be covered, please write below. All feedback will be
considered. If you think such a book isn't needed, that's also valid feedback if you can say why.

If we sign the contract, it will probably take us 2 years to get it into print (i.e about 4 man-years of work).

Kind Regards

Calum

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
10 | Like List reactions


----------



## tomo pauk (Mar 13, 2021)

Excellent, count me in.
I'm very interested in the HeS line of engines, FWIW. The history of those seem to involve much more of personal drama than I like to read in the techy histories, so there is certainly room for improvement there.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 13, 2021)

Best of luck with the project Calum.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 13, 2021)

I'll certainly be looking forward to the book!

The German jet program held so much potential yet fell short of the mark for many reasons.

I like that there will be RLM references that will shed light on how they viewed and acted on the prospect of the new technology and aircraft designs (especially the He280) as well as how the four manufacturers (Heinkel, Porsche, Junkers and BMW) were supported (or not) during their development and manufacturing process.


----------



## MiTasol (Mar 18, 2021)

Just in case you are not aware of them I came across some German ww2 jet engine documents at the Polish Air Museum web site recently.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fshort (Mar 19, 2021)

Hi Calum:

Please go for it! I'm always needing more info on the BMW 109-003 engine.

Regards,
James


----------



## rprosperi (Mar 24, 2021)

Yes, PLEASE.

I would order both new books immediately if possible, as a show of support. 

The new Turbo/Turbines book looks like an excellent follow-on to your delightful Horsepower Race book, I look forward to going back and forth between them when re-reading. 

Please post a notice here for when/where the Turbo book will be available. Hopefully there will be less drama with initial shipments now that much of the world is learning to function in this COVID19 world...


----------



## c1951 (Jul 24, 2021)

Snowygrouch said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just letting you know that I`m close to making an agreement with my existing publisher Mortons, and American gas turbine expert and American Society of Mechanical Engineers fellow, Dr S. Can Gülen (from Bechtel Corporation) to jointly write a new book on German turbojets of the 30`s and 40`s. As we`re venturing out of my professional experience zone (as I`m a piston engine designer, not a gas-turbine expert), I thought it was necessary to make this book a joint-effort, and Dr Gülen is able to provide this experience. Dr Gülen comes to this project as he and I have just submitted the 1947 technical memoirs of
> German WW2 engine designer Professor Dr-Ing Karl Kollmann to ASME for publication later this year, now of course in English (probable final front cover and title below).
> ...


If you could find the pre-war von Ohain patent numbers and get them published that would be a god send. I saw in the SAE journal that von Ohain had fifty patents with Heinkel, if you could quote them as will that would be a help. The only joint patent I have found is Heinkel and Max Hahn in 1939


----------



## GTX (Jul 24, 2021)

Looking forward to this.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 24, 2021)

Great stuff, Calum, will be watching for this with interest. It'll be nice to see in detail what the Germans were proposing regarding turboprops, my understanding was there were a few ideas being tossed about. I worked on turboprops for years, quite different in many respects to pure jets.


----------



## c1951 (Jul 25, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> Great stuff, Calum, will be watching for this with interest. It'll be nice to see in detail what the Germans were proposing regarding turboprops, my understanding was there were a few ideas being tossed about. I worked on turboprops for years, quite different in many respects to pure jets.


If you can get hold of the Fedden Report I'm certain there's stuff in there.


----------



## bada (Aug 14, 2021)

Still has to find time to read your "horsepower" book completely, but anyway this is also a very interesting subject, so waiting for it


----------



## MiTasol (Aug 14, 2021)

What I have of Fedden report is posted at Fedden Report


----------



## c1951 (Aug 17, 2021)

MiTasol said:


> What I have of Fedden report is posted at Fedden Report


That's brill, thanks


----------

